# How to modify the existing query of  Power pivot table in Excel 2010.



## pbrayudu (Jul 17, 2014)

Sir,

I am using Excel 2010 with Power pivot Add-in
I have extracted the data from SQL server using query into power pivot data table.
I have developed the Pivot table with Slicers.
Now , I would like to modify the SQL query to add more data into Power pivot table.
I have tried to modify the query in tab: Data - Connection properties - Definition - Command type. But the "Command type" field is grey and not accessible.

Please provide me solution to modify query. 

Best regards

P. Bangaru Rayudu
Reliability Cost Engineer
Abu Dhabi, UAE.


----------



## scottsen (Jul 17, 2014)

You want to go to the "Table Properties" on the Design tab of power pivot (assuming you are trying to modify the columns of an existing table).


----------



## pbrayudu (Jul 17, 2014)

Sir,

I have tried to edit the Data connection properties and I have not tried in Table properties. Please provide me tab in which I can edit the source  SQL query

regards


----------



## scottsen (Jul 17, 2014)

scottsen said:


> You want to go to the "Table Properties" on the Design tab of power pivot (assuming you are trying to modify the columns of an existing table).



Not sure what else to say here...


----------



## pbrayudu (Jul 18, 2014)

I have found the query editor at power pivot Contextual tab: Design - Table Properties - Switch To - Query Editor.

Thank you sir,

regards


----------



## pcarman (Oct 3, 2014)

pbrayudu said:


> I have found the query editor at power pivot Contextual tab: Design - Table Properties - Switch To - Query Editor.
> 
> Thank you sir,
> 
> regards



What does it mean if the Query Editor is greyed out?

Thanks.


----------



## scottsen (Oct 4, 2014)

What was your data source, pcarman?  I don't recall seeing that on for SQL.  Maybe unless I had some security banner up at the beginning, and forgot to click "enable external data" or similiar?


----------

